# Salmon Pink Bird Eater or Brazilian Giant White Knee?



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 19, 2016)

I really like both these Ts and I'm trying to decide which one I want to get. The Giant White Knee looks cool but the Salmon Pink gets really large and grows fast which I like. Does anyone have any insight or opinions on either of the two.

P.S. I would be buying them as slings.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 19, 2016)

Buy both, Christ 

Reason is, while I do prefer _A.geniculata_ you can't betray_ L.parahybana_, always a 'myth', at least in this little nation where I live (during the Arachnid ban hard moments certain people would had killed for one, lol) not to mention that is by far probably the most cheapest _Theraphosidae_, but reaches quite nice size, easy to care, fluffy.

Both my man. *Both *u_u

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flexzone (Sep 19, 2016)

There both readily available and affordable.. Get the two of them . Despite liking them both, I lean more genic in preference, how could you not resist this face. 













Genic feeding



__ Flexzone
__ Aug 26, 2016
__ 3



						She's a savage. 1 of my 2 sub-adult females.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 19, 2016)

I only have a LP so cant say I wouldn't like the A. genic any better. The LP's do grow fast I bought my 1" sling last Sept and its already nearing 6" after its last molt.
Glad I lucked out and got a female. I am going to feed her "Mucho Mas" and see just how big I can grow her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Sep 19, 2016)

Its like saying which is nicer, the Aston Martin DB9   http://cdn.pcwallart.com/images/aston-martin-db9-2015-wallpaper-3.jpg

Or the '89 camaro  http://smclassiccars.com/uploads/po...0-leather-82-83-84-85-86-87-89-90-91-92-3.jpg


The LP is the camaro

Genic looks 1,000,000 times better, you'd have to be blind to not see that.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 2 | Lollipop 1


----------



## DeanK (Sep 19, 2016)

The genic because it is a trash compactor with 8 legs. Love watching this eating machine at feeding time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 19, 2016)

Get both.. Lp is like $6 for a sling and genics are $8-10.. Why pay all that shipping for just one T?

Reactions: Agree 5 | Funny 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 19, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Its like saying which is nicer, the Aston Martin DB9   http://cdn.pcwallart.com/images/aston-martin-db9-2015-wallpaper-3.jpg
> 
> Or the '89 camaro  http://smclassiccars.com/uploads/po...0-leather-82-83-84-85-86-87-89-90-91-92-3.jpg
> 
> ...


The Aston gets you into trouble the camaro gets you 20 year old girls.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## chanda (Sep 19, 2016)

I've gotta go with the genic. Always out in the open, very aggressive feeding response - and gorgeous! (Not that there's anything wrong with the L.p. - I had one of those, too, and he was a beauty! Unfortunately, he was... well... a "he" - so after he hooked out, I swapped him to someone that could set him up with a lady friend.)


----------



## 14pokies (Sep 19, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> the camaro gets you 20 year old girls.


His name is Kiiid Rock. Bawada ba bang a dang ditty...

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 19, 2016)

I have both, and enjoy them both immensely. The genic DOES have the LP beat in appearance, but they are rather equal in terms of behaviour. My genic is considerable smaller than the LP, because I got her at 3/4 inch a year and 4 months ago, while I've had the LP for a roughly 2 years. 2 years and ten days to be exact, I was curious so i checked the date.
Get both. LPs are cheap enough to make the extra cost negligible.


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 19, 2016)

I might end up getting both because like you guys said L.P.s are very cheap. But I'm not sure where to put them once they get older. Maybe I'll just stick with the A. Genic.


----------



## CyclingSam (Sep 19, 2016)

I have both. I got the genic. about 3 months ago. The genic. has grown from 1in to about 2.25 inches. The LP I have had for about 2 months and it molted once and barely gained any size. It went from .25 inches to like .3 inches. People say these things grow like weeds, but the genic. seems to be growing much faster.


----------



## sdsnybny (Sep 20, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> I have both. I got the genic. about 3 months ago. The genic. has grown from 1in to about 2.25 inches. The LP I have had for about 2 months and it molted once and barely gained any size. It went from .25 inches to like .3 inches. People say these things grow like weeds, but the genic. seems to be growing much faster.


The difference being the Genic was already an inch and the LP was .25. Almost all NW terrestrials growth is appealingly slow till they hit about an inch when the seem to accelerate dramatically my LP was 1' about a year ago and is now over 5"

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Haemus (Sep 20, 2016)

@CyclingSam My sister picked up her LP right at the end of may as a 0.5" sling. I'm looking at the thing now and it's gotta be at least 2.5". She keeps the room at warm with a beefy space heater though, and it eats more than I do. 

Those A. geniculata are stunning though, I prefer it aesthetically over the LP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 20, 2016)

No question about it: *geniculata.*  Gorgeous spider.  Are you under the impression that LP's are one of the biggest tarantulas?  They're not.  Dealers inflate their size so they can move those hundreds of tiny slings on their shelves.  They average around 7-8", and genics get that big too, so size isn't a consideration between these two species.  Go for color.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 20, 2016)

My LP has just molted guys. It's a good 4.5-5 inches now. This is the 4th molt in my care and they grow like weeds.


----------



## viper69 (Sep 20, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> The Aston gets you into trouble the camaro gets you 20 year old girls.


One doesn't need a cheap fast car to get their attention, nor an expensive one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## REEFSPIDER (Sep 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> One doesn't need a cheap fast car to get their attention, nor an expensive one.


I don't need anything hahaha it was just a joke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Sep 20, 2016)

REEFSPIDER said:


> I don't need anything hahaha it was just a joke


Neither do I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 20, 2016)

The LP . The scientific names translates into _Shaggy skinned from a region bad for navigation_ . Maybe not the best reason to choose a T but I pick em the way I pick em .

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 20, 2016)

viper69 said:


> Neither do I


Do you drive a giant mechanical spider around?


----------



## viper69 (Sep 20, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> Do you drive a giant mechanical spider around?


No

Reactions: Informative 1 | Funny 1 | Lollipop 1


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 20, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> No question about it: *geniculata.*  Gorgeous spider.  Are you under the impression that LP's are one of the biggest tarantulas?  They're not.  Dealers inflate their size so they can move those hundreds of tiny slings on their shelves.  They average around 7-8", and genics get that big too, so size isn't a consideration between these two species.  Go for color.


Do LPs really not get 10"?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 20, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Do LPs really not get 10"?


No they don't . I don't know where that idea came from but I have had a bunch of them over the years and none of them have reached a ten inch leg span . They get big , just not that big .


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 20, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> No they don't . I don't know where that idea came from but I have had a bunch of them over the years and none of them have reached a ten inch leg span . They get big , just not that big .


Well, A. Genic it is then lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 20, 2016)

lol good choice! if a dealer or the internet says so and so spider gets 10", theyre very likely lying to improve sales.


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 20, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> lol good choice! if a dealer or the internet says so and so spider gets 10", theyre very likely lying to improve sales.


So does that mean that A. Genics won't get 7-8 inches because people lie? Same with my Chaco golden knee?


----------



## DeanK (Sep 20, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> So does that mean that A. Genics won't get 7-8 inches because people lie? Same with my Chaco golden knee?


I think it's more that people lie about LPs because they produce such big sacs so they have a massive amount of slings to get rid of


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 20, 2016)

DeanK said:


> I think it's more that people lie about LPs because they produce such big sacs so they have a massive amount of slings to get rid of


Oh ok. That makes sense. Are there even any Ts that get 10" or is everyone lying? I feel so deceived.


----------



## Tarantula20 (Sep 20, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> So does that mean that A. Genics won't get 7-8 inches because people lie?


 Well My genic female is 6.5 inches and only 2 and half years old, also she's in premolt so I would say they get that big!


----------



## matypants (Sep 20, 2016)

T. stirmi can reach that size.


----------



## DeanK (Sep 20, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Oh ok. That makes sense. Are there even any Ts that get 10" or is everyone lying? I feel so deceived.


I think the Theraphosa genus gets up there, not sure what others do


----------



## CyclingSam (Sep 20, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> No they don't . I don't know where that idea came from but I have had a bunch of them over the years and none of them have reached a ten inch leg span . They get big , just not that big .


This one looks close to 10 inches. Doesn't it? Maybe my eyes are deceived.


----------



## DeanK (Sep 20, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> This one looks close to 10 inches. Doesn't it? Maybe my eyes are deceived.


Genetic freaks maybe? Kinda like 7'+ tall people, they're out there but they're not the norm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## viper69 (Sep 20, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> This one looks close to 10 inches. Doesn't it? Maybe my eyes are deceived.


It's impossible to tell w/out a standard measurement in there, be it a ruler, or something of known size. While certainly larger than my AF B. boehmei, she's about 5.5-5.75" DLS, it's too hard to tell in that vid if that T is beyond 8" let alone 10"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Sep 21, 2016)

the above video reminded me that I had seen one with a scale reference. Handling videos sort of go against the general philosophy here in regard to keeping spiders, but...meh. It may be helpful. A CD is 4.7 inches in diameter, so estimate away, folks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RMJ (Sep 21, 2016)

A. Geniculata  I have a 7" Female and shes just over 2 years old


----------



## ratluvr76 (Sep 21, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Do LPs really not get 10"?


no. The only T's I'm aware of that can reach the 10" mark are T. stirmi and T. blondi, both absolutely massive and awesome. I haven't owned any but I believe it when some of the older users on the forums here that say their's reached that.  L. parahybana on the other hand I DO own.. my MM is roughly 8.5 DLS and I have to say, it's still quite impressive in size.



viper69 said:


> It's impossible to tell w/out a standard measurement in there, be it a ruler, or something of known size. While certainly larger than my AF B. boehmei, she's about 5.5-5.75" DLS, it's too hard to tell in that vid if that T is beyond 8" let alone 10"


^^ this. When estimating the size of a T based on the only point of reference is a person, its hard to tell because maybe she's got really small hands. A small woman with small hands will make that T look a LOT bigger then say a 6.5 ft man with big hands as the point of reference. That may make the same T look like a juvenile.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 21, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> This one looks close to 10 inches. Doesn't it? Maybe my eyes are deceived.


Look at the the video at the :27 second mark then compare her right hand to the size of the tarantula . The national average for a woman hand is 6.7 inches so it can assumed that the T in the video is about seven inches . Granted it could be even smaller since she appears to be a fairly small woman or even a teenager . I think that the ratio for hand length compared to height is roughly .10 in woman so if that T is ten inches then her height would be around 100 inches or 8.3 feet . That skinny little gal is not eight feet tall . That is over a foot taller then Shaquille O'neal . The stories of ten inch LPs are just fish stories that are told about Ts that people have seen but there is never one actually around when it comes time to give proof .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 21, 2016)

To add to my above post  . . .  measurements are assumed of course .


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Sep 21, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Its like saying which is nicer, the Aston Martin DB9   http://cdn.pcwallart.com/images/aston-martin-db9-2015-wallpaper-3.jpg
> 
> Or the '89 camaro  http://smclassiccars.com/uploads/po...0-leather-82-83-84-85-86-87-89-90-91-92-3.jpg
> 
> ...


Don't worry, no need to compare my man, for that both cars are garbage in a way or another. One (Aston Martin) overestimated/overpriced, the other good for a divorced beer addicted without a bit of class & style :-s

Those are Cars 

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/bentley-mulsanne

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/ferrari-gtc4lusso

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/ferrari-f12berlinetta

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/porsche-911

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/morgan-aero_8

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/lamborghini-aventador

http://www.alvolante.it/listino_auto/rolls-royce-wraith

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## CEOAirsoft (Sep 21, 2016)

BorisTheSpider said:


> Look at the the video at the :27 second mark then compare her right hand to the size of the tarantula . The national average for a woman hand is 6.7 inches so it can assumed that the T in the video is about seven inches . Granted it could be even smaller since she appears to be a fairly small woman or even a teenager . I think that the ratio for hand length compared to height is roughly .10 in woman so if that T is ten inches then her height would be around 100 inches or 8.3 feet . That skinny little gal is not eight feet tall . That is over a foot taller then Shaquille O'neal . The stories of ten inch LPs are just fish stories that are told about Ts that people have seen but there is never one actually around when it comes time to give proof .


Ya'll are going way to deep into this! LOL! XD


----------



## Toxoderidae (Sep 21, 2016)

I have heard that P. ornata can reach 10'', with one of the trusted dealers at repticon (he only does tarantulas) even having his 10 inch ornata with a measuring tape to show how big she was as a showcase spider.


----------



## BorisTheSpider (Sep 21, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Ya'll are going way to deep into this! LOL! XD


This is what I do for a living . When one of our salesman are having a little trouble landing a new account I step in and seal the the deal . A couple of assumed stats , a few vague charts and a graph or two is usually all it takes to change a mind . Courtroom lawyers have been doing it for years and it has a very high success rate .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 21, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Do LPs really not get 10"?



No.  Like I said 7-8" is the norm, a few may get a little larger.  Remember, most people can't measure a spider with any degree of accuracy. 

Genics are also a 7-8" spider, there's a number of South American terrestrials that are that size.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 21, 2016)

Toxoderidae said:


> I have heard that P. ornata can reach 10'', with one of the trusted dealers at repticon (he only does tarantulas) even having his 10 inch ornata with a measuring tape to show how big she was as a showcase spider.



That's a freak.  7-8" is the norm for ornata.  That's the problem with this hobby.  The size of one unusual, old specimen gets paraded around like it's the norm.  People buy LP's believing the marketing hype, and think they're guaranteed a 10" spider.  I had an adult female LP that never grew past 7".  I've never had an ornata go over 7".  There are people that are seven feet tall, what's the average human height?  I'm 6'5" and I'm taller than almost everyone I'm around.  Once in a while I see someone taller than me, and it's an odd feeling for me, having to look up to see someone's face. 

Please, let's us average sizes.  What I see on some price lists is ridiculous.  It's like saying the tallest height recorded for a human is what every child is going to grow up to be.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## YagerManJennsen (Sep 21, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> That's a freak.  7-8" is the norm for ornata.  That's the problem with this hobby.  The size of one unusual, old specimen gets paraded around like it's the norm.  People buy LP's believing the marketing hype, and think they're guaranteed a 10" spider.  I had an adult female LP that never grew past 7".  I've never had an ornata go over 7".  There are people that are seven feet tall, what's the average human height?  I'm 6'5" and I'm taller than almost everyone I'm around.  Once in a while I see someone taller than me, and it's an odd feeling for me, having to look up to see someone's face.
> 
> Please, let's us average sizes.  What I see on some price lists is ridiculous.  It's like saying the tallest height recorded for a human is what every child is going to grow up to be.


So i've heard that p. rufilata can be a 10'' T, is this also marketing hype or is there truth to it?


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2016)

DeanK said:


> I think it's more that people lie about LPs because they produce such big sacs so they have a massive amount of slings to get rid of


same thing i said


----------



## Venom1080 (Sep 21, 2016)

CEOAirsoft said:


> Oh ok. That makes sense. Are there even any Ts that get 10" or is everyone lying? I feel so deceived.


some Ts do, but LP sizes are often exaggerated.


----------



## Poec54 (Sep 21, 2016)

YagerManJennsen said:


> So i've heard that p. rufilata can be a 10'' T, is this also marketing hype or is there truth to it?



Also a freak, if any, have ever gotten that big.  Rufilata's a little larger than ornata.  If you have an 8" rufilata, you're doing good.  Don't expect it to get any bigger.  I've seen some far fetched sizes put on Asian arboreals, and that sells spiders, but the reality is almost no one those will ever seen those sizes, maybe no one will.  

A big tarantula is 7-8".  Don't buy any expecting larger, unless it's a Theraphosa.


----------



## Travis K (Sep 21, 2016)

CyclingSam said:


> This one looks close to 10 inches. Doesn't it? Maybe my eyes are deceived.


This makes me itchy just watching it.


----------

